# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστούγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2007 [Season's Greetings]

## efouskayak

Λοιπόν εδώ θα ανταλλάξουμε τις ευχές μας και όλα τα περι εορτών.

Σχέδια για τις γιορτές?

----------


## lifesea

> Λοιπόν εδώ θα ανταλλάξουμε τις ευχές μας και όλα τα περι εορτών.
> 
> Σχέδια για τις γιορτές?


...υπαρχουν θες και κατοψη???  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

> ...υπαρχουν θες και κατοψη???


Τόοοοοοοοοοοσοοοοοο μεγάλα σχέδια έχεις...  :Wink:

----------


## lifesea

> Τόοοοοοοοοοοσοοοοοο μεγάλα σχέδια έχεις...


ΜΕΧΡΙ 150 ΤΕΤΡΑΓΩΝΙΚΑ . . . .  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## efouskayak

Θα μας τα πεις και εμάς ή πρέπει πρώτα να βγεί η άδεια απο την πολεοδομία  :Razz:

----------


## lifesea

> Θα μας τα πεις και εμάς ή πρέπει πρώτα να βγεί η άδεια απο την πολεοδομία


εχει βγει  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

λοιπόν τι θα κάνετε τα Χριστούγεννα...>?????????????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lifesea

> λοιπόν τι θα κάνετε τα Χριστούγεννα...>?????????????


ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ......

ΞΕΝΥΧΤΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

ΦΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ

ΥΠΝΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ

----------


## v.g.

Egw tha paw diakopes

----------


## efouskayak

> ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ......
> 
> ΞΕΝΥΧΤΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
> 
> ΦΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ
> 
> ΥΠΝΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ


 :Razz:  ωραιότατα !!!

----------


## efouskayak

> Εγω θα παρω αδεια απο τη δουλεια για να παω να εκτελεσω βαρδιες γκαρσονας....στα βορεια!!!


Διασκέδαση και δουλειά μαζί...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## efouskayak

Το Naytilia.gr, ο καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα μας σας εύχονται Αγάπη Υγεία και Χαρά σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας. 

Ευχαριστούμε που είστε στην παρέα μας .

----------


## xara

*Ho!Ho!Hooooo!!! Meeerry Christmas!*

*Ευτυχισμένες Γιορτές σε όλους!*

----------


## efouskayak

Υγεία και Αγάπη για όλους

Χρόνια Πολλά !!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα!!!*
και απο εμένα με υγεία και Ευτχία σε εσας και τις οικογένειες σας.
Έρχεται το *2007* δύο χρόνια *Naytilia.gr*  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> *Καλά Χριστούγεννα!!!*
> και απο εμένα με υγεία και Ευτχία σε εσας και τις οικογένειες σας.
> Έρχεται το *2007* δύο χρόνια *Naytilia.gr*


Με αφορμή τα δεύτερα μας γενέθλια, ετοιμάζουμε το Party μας.... θα ακολουθήσει ενημέρωση :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

na mas kalesete! 
psit, efi...tha mou kaneis ta eisitiria e??

----------


## efouskayak

> na mas kalesete! 
> psit, efi...tha mou kaneis ta eisitiria e??


Αντι να μου τα κάνεις εσύ να έρθω... μιλάς κι ολας !!!! δεν έχεις ανάγκη εσύ.... μπαίνεις στο αεροπλανάκι και τσούπ... εφτασες  :Wink:

----------


## Azzos

Paidia,

Apo ena freskopantremeno.....sas eyxome kala xristougenna, eftixismeno to neo etos, me ygeia kai agapi se olo ton kosmo..... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

> Paidia,
> 
> Apo ena freskopantremeno.....sas eyxome kala xristougenna, eftixismeno to neo etos, me ygeia kai agapi se olo ton kosmo.....


ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟοοοοοοο να ζήσετε να ζήσετε συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Michael

Με το καλό να έρθει και το νέο έτος, καλές θάλασες για τους ναυτικούς μας και χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες του φόρουμ!

----------


## cortomaltese

Στα καραβια λεμε, αντε και του χρονου σπιτια μας.....αλλα μετα απο δευτερη σκεψη και επειδη δεν θα ειμαστε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα...αντε και του χορνου σε κανενα καλυτερο....Μerry Kissmas!!

----------


## gtsan

kales giortes me igia k eytixia gia olous.kalotaksidi na ine oi naftiki mas me dinami k ipomoni.na iste kala oli.

----------


## Eleni

εγώ τα Χριστούγεννα πολύ ποτό και χορό και μηνύματα σε κάποιον νόστιμο που έκανε Χριστούγεννα σε λιμάνι! :-) 

στους Χρήστους που λέμε Χρόνια Πολλά? Εχουμε πολλούς εδώ απ ότι έχω προσέξει...
Απο μένα έστω και με ολιγοήμερη καθυστέρηση Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους (Χρήστους και μη) και στον Χρήστο/Morgan τον καπετάνιο μας :-)

----------


## Morgan

xronia polla kai kali xronia me ygeia!

----------


## Stella

Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους , υγεια αγαπη και ευτυχια.

----------


## MIRSINI

xronia polla apo Boudapesti. :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## delta pi

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους και να πραγματοποιηθούν οι ευχές όλων των ανθρωπων.Να είστε αισιόδοξοι και να ξεπεράσετε όλες σας τις δυσκολίες. :Cool:

----------


## efouskayak

Καλή Πρωτοχρονιά και ένα χαρούμενο γεμάτο υγεία 2007  :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Το είπα και το έκανα... ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ... το πρώτο Post του χρόνου...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το είπα και το έκανα... ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ... το πρώτο Post του χρόνου...


χαχαχαχα πάλι κάλα που δεν έκάνε το πρώτο πόστ της χρονιάς ο Petros  :Wink:  

_Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους _

----------


## gvaggelas

Εύχομαι σε όλα τα μέλη καλη χρονιά, με υγεία, ευτυχία και γεμάτη επιτυχίες.
Να είστε όλοι καλά

----------


## lifesea

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ κ' ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ*

(χαχαχαχ το βουντου στον Πετρο τελικα εχει  πετυχει....δεν ποσταρε πρωτος την νεα χρονια)

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Καλη χρονια και απο μενα , Υγεια Χαρα σε ολο το κοσμο

----------


## chrb

Καλή χρονιά και χρόνια πολλά!!!

----------


## xara

*ΚΑΛΟΤΥΧΟ & ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ 2007*

----------


## Petros

Πιο αργα απο οοοοοοοοοοοοοολους.

Ισχυουν ευχες για τον καινουργιο χρονο 6 Γεναρη?

Εγω θα τις δωσω και οσες πιασουνε:

Καλη χρονια γεματη υγεια και παρα παρα πολλα χαμογελα για ολους. Ανεξαρτητα απο το τι προκαλει τα χαμογελα στον καθενα σας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πιο αργα απο οοοοοοοοοοοοοολους.
> 
> Ισχυουν ευχες για τον καινουργιο χρονο 6 Γεναρη?
> 
> Εγω θα τις δωσω και οσες πιασουνε:
> 
> Καλη χρονια γεματη υγεια και παρα παρα πολλα χαμογελα για ολους. Ανεξαρτητα απο το τι προκαλει τα χαμογελα στον καθενα σας.


κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Αντιπαραθετω:

Καθε πραγμα στον καιρο του και ο κολιος τον Αυγουστο.

Χαχα

----------

